# how do i fix a loose stem?



## SmokinDragon (May 31, 2009)

picked up an el' cheapo estate pipe off ebay to try and clean it up. It cleaned very well, but it has loose stem. What's the best way to fix that?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I have heard just a wee bit of wax on the stem works wonders.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

If wax isn't enough, a light application of heat can expand it some; just be careful you don't expand the vulcanite too much and crack the shank. I had an estate pipe with the stem completely loose (would just fall out), I heated the tenon and squished it down on a flat surface to widen it enough, it now fits great.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

I had one that just barely stayed together, but after smoking it a few times, it fits great. If it stays together, smoke it a few times and see if it tightens up.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

I bought a really nice GBD bent sitter on ebay a few years ago. It was in almost perfect condition except for somebody had wrapped aluminum tape (actual duct tape) around the stem!! It worked but was a little on the hillbillish side. Even if the seller had noted that he did this I probably still would have bought it cause it is that nice of a pipe.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

TXsmoker said:


> I had one that just barely stayed together, but after smoking it a few times, it fits great. If it stays together, smoke it a few times and see if it tightens up.


I would try this first as long as the pipe will stay together well enough to smoke.



GlassEye said:


> I had an estate pipe with the stem completely loose (would just fall out), I heated the tenon and squished it down on a flat surface to widen it enough, it now fits great.


If you can't smoke it or smoking it doesn't tighten it up I'd heat up the tenon as mentioned above, but instead of just mashing it on on something I go through my drill bits and take the smallest one that's too big to push into the tenon's draw hole and after heating push the stem down over the non-cutting end of the drill bit. This gives you a bit more control and keeps the tenon and the pipes overall airway alignment truer. Be careful with the heat, don't get too carried away and keep the tenon moving as you roll it around to heat it up evenly. Dunk the tenon in cold water to "set" it while the shank end of the drill bit is still in it. Just running cold water over it also works of course, the main thing is to keep the bit in the tenon until it cools.

One size bigger has fixed everyone I've ever had to use this method on, but if not just step up one size at a time until proper fit is achieved. I've never made one too big, however if I do I expect re-heating the tenon and sticking it back in the stummel and waiting for it too cool would solve the problem. Can't say for sure though, haven't had to try that yet.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Ultramag is right on the money. I heated it up in a pot of hot water, not quite boiling mind you. Then I took a round tapered needle file that I picked up a set of for a couple bucks and pushed it into the tenon. 

I used a little force but not too much. I can't remember if I dipped it in cold water or just let it cool off. But either way, it cooled. Pulled the file out (it was kind of tough to get it out but just be careful) and the stem fit great.


----------



## nothingclever (Aug 1, 2008)

I had this problem with one my first pipes. I created the problem myself...removed the stem just after a smoke. Read online about heating it a little and then cooling quickly. held it near a candle and rotated the stem to assure that the heat was being applied evenly and not getting to hot in any one spot. Immediately afterwards I put it in some cold water to halt the process and keep it from reverting back. It worked like a charm.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

TXsmoker said:


> I had one that just barely stayed together, but after smoking it a few times, it fits great. If it stays together, smoke it a few times and see if it tightens up.


I'd go with this first; it worked for me the only time I had this problem. Then if it doesn't, on to sterner measures!


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Adding some clear nail polish to the tenon also works. Particularly if the tenon is already thin and you don't want to try and heat/stretch it.


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

Bees wax can work wonders for both a too loose or too tight stem.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Smoke it, then bees wax if it still needs it


----------

